# Student-Built car could get 400mpg



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a little news video of a student-built Electric car in Kansas that I found interesting.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/kansascity-kmbc-18211647/student-built-car-could-get-400-mpg-21529375

Looks like it uses:
Sky Energy
Mini-BMS
Kelly controller

Can't see what motor they use.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't find it now, but just recently, within the last week, someone posted here about having worked with the students on that project and their experience at the GM (I think) testing center. I tried to search for it but couldn't turn it up. :/

EDIT: HAHA, found it

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/delasalle-indy-project-brian-48460.html


----------

